# AMD Athlon 3200+ Runs at 1.99Ghz is right ****Plz Help****



## agasti (Jun 30, 2006)

recently i bought AMD Athlon 3200+ it works good but when i chk system property it shows as AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 1.99 Ghz, 448 Mb Ram Physical Address Extention 

My configuration is 
AMD Athlon 3200+
MSI RS482M4-ILD
512 MB Ram

is it the 3200+ runs only at 1.99 Ghz(winthout Overclocking)


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 30, 2006)

i think it is 2.2ghz bydefault but not sure. chech your power management profile. and use tools like sissandra and cpuz to varify your processor.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 30, 2006)

It's correct. The 3200+ runs at 2 GHz. My 3000+ shows 1.79 GHz.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 30, 2006)

Its fine the stock speed of 3200+ is 2 GHz......and it keeps jumping from 1.99 to 2 GHz........


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 30, 2006)

is it fast


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 30, 2006)

> is it fast


That, mon ami, is a rhetorical question


----------



## janitha (Jun 30, 2006)

In my case it is A64 3000 and A8N-E. Normally it shows a speed of 1813.5 (201.5x9) but rarely it is shown as 1944 (216x9). [Both in CPU-Z]. I never overclock and have not installed any O/C utility. Ram is 2x512 Transcend (2.5,3,3,8)

What may be the reason?


----------



## janitha (Jun 30, 2006)

The timings are 2.5,3,3,8. I am posting again since the icon comes in place of 8 even after editing


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2006)

my athlon 64 3000+ runs at 2ghz when power mgt feature or cool & quiet is enabled it  runs at 999mhz


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 30, 2006)

> my athlon 64 3000+ runs at 2ghz when power mgt feature or cool & quiet is enabled it runs at 999mhz



Disable Cool'n'Quiet ... 



> AMD Athlon 3200+ it works good but when i chk system property it shows as AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 1.99 Ghz



Well .. its perfectly alright ... 2.00 GHz it should be .. but the clock generator varies a bit ... so it'll fluctuate a bit ... use CPUz , or CBI and u'll see ur CPU clock varying almost every second ...


----------



## JGuru (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, @Deathvirus is right, when you slow down the processor the temperature 
 is reduced. So if you enable 'Cool n Quiet' there will be little fluctuation. Anyway 
 AMD Athlon 3200+ runs at 2 GHz not 3 Ghz!! So your PC is OK. And you are not
 cheated!!


----------



## agasti (Jul 1, 2006)

thank you gyz


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2006)

When I enable Cool n Quite my pc starts hanging. I don't know for what reason it hangs.

Amd 3200+
Asus A8n-e
Xfx geforce 6600gt 256mb pci-e
512*2 Transcend Ram
160 gb hitachi hdd

anyone else facing this prob?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Disable Cool'n'Quiet ...


i have no probs with c&q if i will disable it my pc roars like a lion


----------



## janitha (Jul 2, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> When I enable Cool n Quite my pc starts hanging. I don't know for what reason it hangs.
> 
> Amd 3200+
> Asus A8n-e
> ...



See whether AMD CnQ is installed. It is there in the Mobo CD. Or else, you can download the latest version from AMD site.


----------

